# Serious bug found - back to back recording failures



## G4DDS (Jul 19, 2012)

Received the latest TiVo update (for Virgin Media branded boxes) on Tuesday and since then I have had numerous problems. However, I believe I have found quite a serious bug.

I had a failed recording yesterday and I suspected that there may be a bug with back to back recordings when a service connection happens. I believe I have know confirmed this when today exactly the same thing happened.


Todays schedule (all on Sky Sports F1 so using a single tuner)

5:30 - 6:00 : Track Parade
6:00 - 9:15 : Race show
9:15 - 10:15 - Paddock Live

With the standard 1 hours padding (on a live event and 5 minutes pre-padding), this meant the following was actually planned:

5:25 - 7:00 : Track Parade
5:55 - 10:15 : Race show
9:10 - 11:15 - Paddock Live

Like yesterday I observed that at 9:33 a service connection was due which is between the overlap of the back to back recordings. When the F1 had finished at 10:15 (I was watching the Race Show recording from My Shows at the time) I noticed that the Paddock Live recording was not happening.

Checking My Shows and the Planned Recordings confirmed this. Like yesterday when you check the recording hiccups the reason listed against the Paddock Live failed recording was "Not Available - No Longer In Guide".

So I think this has pretty much confirmed their is quite a serious bug in that if you have a an overlapping back to back recording on the same channel then there is a chance that if there is a service connection during the overlap of the two recordings the second recording does not happen. It may not be the service connection that causes the issue but perhaps the part where it processes the latest guide data after it has downloaded that causes the problem.

As the main point of the box is to record programmes then a bug that stops it from doing this must surely be investigated and fixed ASAP as far as I am concerned.

Any TiVo representatives around to investigate and comment?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm not sure if TiVo people look in here anymore - if they do they are very quiet.

When I get some time I'll try and force the error but I've not had any failed recordings at all in the new software.


----------

